# Why Does My Male Dog Face His Ass At Me



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Why Does My Male Dog Face His Ass Toward Me*

I'm setting myself up for all your hurtful, cruel remarks with this thread.☺

But I'm curious about this subject.

Often when I go to pet my male Dutchie he will turn and face his ass at me. 

When he does it pisses me off.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Try sniffin' it Lee \\/\\/

It's often seen in wolves as well. The "Chef" presents his ass to those lower in the hierarchy.

On the other hand it could be just that he wants to have his back (side) stroked!!


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Same reason he won't look at you


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Try sniffin' it Lee \\/\\/
> 
> It's often seen in wolves as well. The "Chef" presents his ass to those lower in the hierarchy.
> 
> On the other hand it could be just that he wants to have his back (side) stroked!!


 You could of course present your ass....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> You could of course present your ass....


If I had to make a choice between your first and second post I would have to take the second.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> If I had to make a choice between your first and second post I would have to take the second.[/QUOTE
> 
> From this I gather you are not a "sniffer":-#


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Lee H Sternberg said:
> 
> 
> > If I had to make a choice between your first and second post I would have to take the second.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

:lol: 

If I didn't love you so much I'd say yu were a DOM


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> :lol:
> 
> If I didn't love you so much I'd say yu were a DOM


DOM?

Sounds really bad!☺


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> DOM?
> 
> Sounds really bad!☺


It is: dirty old man


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> It is: dirty old man


I wasn't talking about that kind of sniffer. You mind is in the gutter.😀


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Matt Vandart said:


> Same reason he won't look at you


Should I rehome this bad boy MOFO! 

He won't make eye contact and then moons me.😀


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> If I had to make a choice between your first and second post I would have to take the second.


Ugh and that says a whole lot about you I didn't even want to know. :-#

DOM… he he… :twisted:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Ugh and that says a whole lot about you I didn't even want to know. :-#
> 
> DOM… he he… :twisted:


I try never to sniff asses. Sadly enough sometimes it's unavoidable.☺


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I try never to sniff asses. Sadly enough sometimes it's unavoidable.☺


See Lee, that's what I like about you. I just led you into a WDF version of the Clerks II "Ass to Mouth" conversation and you just went with it.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> See Lee, that's what I like about you. I just led you into a WDF version of the Clerks II "Ass to Mouth" conversation and you just went with it.


You can always count on me, Nicole!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

One of my GSDs presents his ass to me occasionally.

I think it's because he loves a good ass scratching. When he does it and I start scratching above his tail he almost goes into a trance. 

Seems lots of dog like that............or like Lee's dog he may just be saying "kiss my ass you crazy old MOFO!" 8-[:-# :wink:


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I try never to sniff asses. Sadly enough sometimes it's unavoidable.☺


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

That's priceless!!

My mother was never crude, in fact just the opposite but when at the front of a queue in a crowded bakery she let out a quiet but unmentionable smell.

Quick as she was, she turned around and glared at the other customers, wrinkling her nose.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

To hard for a guy to do that Gillian. 

We usually get this silly ass grin on our face so it's hard to pass it off on someone else. 

Of course that's when the wife gives me the evil eye and heads for another part of the store. 

Wimmins! :roll:

Must be a guy thing. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> To hard for a guy to do that Gillian.
> 
> We usually get this silly ass grin on our face so it's hard to pass it off on someone else.
> 
> ...


Well, I don't know about that public farting that guys do, but it's funny anyway. I once saw four people jump out of a car at a stop light, and this included the driver, all waving their hands in front of their face. That wasn't one of those gee I wonder what's going on over there moments and, of course, I laughed.


----------



## Kirsten Fitzgerald (May 23, 2014)

*Re: Why Does My Male Dog Face His Ass Toward Me*



Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm setting myself up for all your hurtful, cruel remarks with this thread.☺
> 
> But I'm curious about this subject.
> 
> ...


 
A bit possesive could be another explanation.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

this would only bother me if the dog did not respond and face me when i called its name


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jees! I tried to open a nice clean thread and suddenly we are talking about smelly farts lol


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jees! I try to start a nice clean thread that goes in the toilet discussing smelly farts☺


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

My little princess shoves her butt end at me, too, for scritches. So I rub her big, meaty thighs and tell her I'm just fattening her up for a meal of dog-legs. Doesn't discourage her at all.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Jees! I try to start a nice clean thread that goes in the toilet discussing smelly farts☺


Lee,.... Lee, ...... Lee, what else were you expecting? Especially because, well....., you are you and we are,...... well, who we are....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Jees! I try to start a nice clean thread that goes in the toilet discussing smelly farts☺



Riiiiiiiiight! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Well, I don't know about that public farting that guys do, but it's funny anyway. I once saw four people jump out of a car at a stop light, and this included the driver, all waving their hands in front of their face. That wasn't one of those gee I wonder what's going on over there moments and, of course, I laughed.



Been there, done that! :mrgreen: :twisted:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sarah Platts said:


> Lee,.... Lee, ...... Lee, what else were you expecting? Especially because, well....., you are you and we are,...... well, who we are....


Sarah, you seem to be the only on that understands that everyone picks on me.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Sarah, you seem to be the only on that understands that everyone picks on me.


Yes, and I am sure that at least by speculation I might be the worst of those offenders. Moderators, please control my responses to Lee. Banning me may be appropriate. :wink:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Yes, and I am sure that at least by speculation I might be the worst of those offenders. Moderators, please control my responses to Lee. Banning me may be appropriate. :wink:


Someday we will get on one of those booze buses and I will give a piece of my mind.☺


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole I think Lee's feeling would be hurt if you didn't trash him occasionally.

:-k..........Wait! ..................feelings? :-k :roll:

In my best Gilda Radner voice..............Never mind! :wink:

Luvs ya Lee! :lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

It might be helpful to state this just so people don't get some strange idea that I've really been picking on this older fella, that's battling cancer. My relationships with others on this forum is of no concern to others, but where Lee is concerned it does seem appropriate to make it clear that he's a very good and close friend of mine. I know what he finds entertaining and he likes to raise hell, so I join in on his antics from time to time. I really do believe that laughter can be healing.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> It might be helpful to state this just so people don't get some strange idea that I've really been picking on this older fella, that's battling cancer. My relationships with others on this forum is of no concern to others, but where Lee is concerned it does seem appropriate to make it clear that he's a very good and close friend of mine. I know what he finds entertaining and he likes to raise hell, so I join in on his antics from time to time. I really do believe that laughter can be healing.


Thanks Nicole! You are a great bud 

Now I will always feel guilty if I rank on you.☺

Just watch this "old fella" bullshit!☺


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Sarah, you seem to be the only on that understands that everyone picks on me.


Lee, you know what they say. If we didn't like you, we wouldn't pick on you. Thankfully, you are not a thin-skinned, hyperreactionary, hypersensitive person who can't own up to their own mistakes or failings. When I look up "DILLIGAS", I see your picture. :twisted:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sarah Platts said:


> Lee, you know what they say. If we didn't like you, we wouldn't pick on you. Thankfully, you are not a thin-skinned, hyperreactionary, hypersensitive person who can't own up to their own mistakes or failings. When I look up "DILLIGAS", I see your picture. :twisted:


There is a great dive swingers bar in RENO named DILLIGAS.

I won't tell you guys how I know that. 

Thanks Sarah!

I try to give a shit but can't!😀


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee, I think I might be one or two yrs ahead of you. 9/5/45

Does that mean I can call you young fella? :grin: :wink: 

Some of them younguns just got no respect for us old farts...eeer...........I mean their elders. 

Some wimmins in particular. :twisted::-o ......... 8-[ :wink:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Why Does My Male Dog Face His Ass Toward Me*



Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm setting myself up for all your hurtful, cruel remarks with this thread.☺
> 
> But I'm curious about this subject.
> 
> ...


Does he "wink" at you too ???


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Why Does My Male Dog Face His Ass Toward Me*



Joby Becker said:


> Does he "wink" at you too ???


He hasn't yet. That's where I draw the line in the sand and I look for my cane to beat his ass. No pun intended!☺


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

roger that on the wink 
does he drool ???
would that cross the line Lee ?? //lol//


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

rick smith said:


> roger that on the wink
> does he drool ???
> would that cross the line Lee ?? //lol//


Mooning me is as far as I will ever let it go. I should have broke out the cane when he first started that shit. 

Those of you who have been around here for a while know that I've nailed him before with that cane when he starts with the BS.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re : "Often when I go to pet my male Dutchie he will turn and face his ass at me. "

i'm sure you've heard that in todays modern method of training we must always train a dog's "rear end awareness". 

maybe you deprived him of that when he was a puppy and it's pay back time for him ???


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

my dog likes to poke us in the crotch with her snoot. not paying attention to her? poke. wants to come by and say a quick "hello" on her way to doing something else? poke. doesn't do it to our little girl, but really seems to nail my husband when she jabs him. he is never pleased, and yet she always looks surprised that he's grimacing and cradling himself...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Catherine Gervin said:


> my dog likes to poke us in the crotch with her snoot. not paying attention to her? poke. wants to come by and say a quick "hello" on her way to doing something else? poke. doesn't do it to our little girl, but really seems to nail my husband when she jabs him. he is never pleased, and yet she always looks surprised that he's grimacing and cradling himself...


You need a cane!☺


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You need a cane!☺


there was this stretch of time during High School when i was really into "A Clockwork Orange" and Kubrick made me wish i had a cane!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Catherine Gervin said:


> there was this stretch of time during High School when i was really into "A Clockwork Orange" and Kubrick made me wish i had a cane!


I didn't know how valuable a cane was until I had my male dog dominance issues while I was weak from throat cancer and post op. I don't need it any more but it came in handy when I needed it.

Now he just moons me!☺


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Catherine Gervin said:


> there was this stretch of time during High School when i was really into "A Clockwork Orange" and Kubrick made me wish i had a cane!


Ha ha, I just went through a set up like that a little over a week ago. I was wondering if I'd be needing a white cane after the first cut was made.


----------



## David C DeSimone (Jan 6, 2015)

I have found this behavior to be a Dutchie thing. It was so bad with my last brood bitch, I would be in the recliner and if my feet were hanging off the edge, she would move side to side to scratch her dairy air with my feet.](*,)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

ha ha.

My mastiff does that with the rose bushes. It's always a little weird to me when she sees me through the window while she's doing that because she gets this look on her face like I just caught her doing something naughty.

The dutch flips, more like thuds to the ground and rolls onto her back. She likes her belly rubbed. I gotta be fast though because if not I'll end up kicked in the face as she does this roll off her shoulders and onto all fours again.


----------

